# Kinderrad zu verkaufen!



## AleX-N (21. April 2003)

sersen

hab a Kinderradl zu verkaufen:

Gack trailmod mit primo rims, WTP hubs, S&M Redneck etc etc etc

auch nur rahmen+ gabel!

is nur 10mal gefahren oder so!

preis is VHB!

cheers


----------



## kater (21. April 2003)

Verkaufst du die zwei LRS auch einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. April 2003)

Gibst du des Kettenblatt auch einzeln her???


----------



## NRH (21. April 2003)

1, wie viel
2, könntest au' a bissel warten?


----------



## Fox (24. April 2003)

Ey was los??? Hattest du nicht mal zu mir gesagt das wolltest du nicht mehr hergeben?! Sag mal nen Preis an...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (27. April 2003)

wieviel willst du für den rahmen?
welche größe?


----------



## AleX-N (27. April 2003)

bei interresse bitte an: [email protected]

rahmen und gabel würd ich auch einzeln verkaufen... evtl dann auch die laufräder.´

cheers


----------



## crossie (28. April 2003)

hab dich ma in icq angelabert....


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Mai 2003)

Sers Buddy!

Wie schauts mit dem Redneck aus?? Könnte nen neuen Vorbau brauchen...

Meld Dich mal!
Danke

Basti


----------



## AleX-N (22. Dezember 2003)

shit jetzt hab ich mich wieder ned drum gekümmert und des radel steht weiterhin hier rum...

würde jetzt auch den rahmen allein verkaufen.. und evtl laufräder kurbel etc...

wiegesagt is sogut wie neu eigentlich nie gefahren und kaum kratzer... 

cheers


----------



## crossie (22. Dezember 2003)

preis komplett ??
preis rahmen ??

(bald is weihnachten) 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (24. Dezember 2003)

Was sind's für Kurbeln? Welche länge?


----------



## Fox (24. Dezember 2003)

Tja hättest dich damals drum gekümmert wärst wahrscheinlich schon lange los...


----------



## NRH (31. Dezember 2003)

Hast Du überhaupt vor Dich jemals darum zu kümmern  ?


----------



## luden (31. Dezember 2003)

wieviel solls denn komplett kosten?


----------

